# The Martial Talk Logo



## GouRonin (Sep 19, 2001)

What if anything is it supposed to represent? Just curious.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2001)

A blending of styles and philosophies.  A dragon and a unicorn on a Yin-Yang.  Some see a fight, others a sparing session, others a kata.  A few say "What does a unicorn have to do with martial arts?" or "The dragons all wrong".  Its everything and nothing.  Its Tao...and its not.

http://wnymartialarts.com/library/animalfaq.html has some info on the animals in question and their place in the Martial Arts world.

From the FAQ:
"There is also a martial art named after this creature called Chi-lin. You can find out more about it at Chi-Lin.org.

I chose the unicorn for our logo based upon its high regard in the Asian culture (and around the world!) and on the fact that I'm tired of seeing the same 4-5 animals used (Lung, Tiger, Eagle, etc.). I wanted our logo to stand out and not be lumped into the stuff-you've-seen-everywhere-else. The unicorn *I* drew doesn't look like the description of K'i-lin for one reason: I think the K'i-lin sounded too ugly ^^* I based the idea of a Lung and K'i-lin in a yin-yang based off a book"

More info there on the Dragon, too.  

To me, personally, I just think its real neat.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 19, 2001)

It's your tree bud, I'm just a squirrel tryin' to get a nut.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 25, 2001)

What is the little logo beside your name when you post? I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2001)

Tis that most noble of critters, a Cabbit.  Half Cat/Half Rabbit.  Its from the Tenchi Muyo anime series.  The one i'm using is named Inventory.  Short story - we were selling anime stuff, and he was in the inventory.  I took him to a xmas party at a company I was working for at the time and stuck a name tag on him "Hello. My Name is Inventory".  :/ 

When we shut the biz down, I kept him.   Been the mascott ever since.


----------



## cashwo (Oct 20, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> From the FAQ:
> "There is also a martial art named after this creature called Chi-lin. You can find out more about it at Chi-Lin.org.


Is anyone familiar with this Martial Art Chi-Lin? It's the only form of Kung-Fu offerend where I live and I am curious. I had trained at one school for a very short amount of time before having to move out of state and I REALLY enjoyed what they had to offer. I'm back now and I'm thinking about going back but that school is closed but there is one an hour away from me that I may start going to.


----------



## cashwo (Oct 20, 2004)

oops, just realized that this is probably in the wrong forum but I found it by searching.  I will post this in the correct forum.  Sorry.


----------



## GAB (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Kaith,

Will your next t-shirts be similar with the logo, or will they be ????

I like them.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2004)

I have 3 possible designs for the next shirt.
1- Black Tee, same logo, size, etc.
2- Black Tee, Masters Tribute graphic.  There is some concern over licencing of images
3- Black Tee, Same Logo, placement/size TBA and a different graphic also TBA

Other colors for shirt will only be available on prepaid preorder, price, etc TBA.

ETA?  TBA.  LOL


----------

